# What happened to Dupla??



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

I remember a time when Dupla was idolized. What happened? :?


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Well, they never made technological advances in their products...they have been the same since the year they started.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

I think I heard something about being bought by Red Sea?


----------

